# Job Offer in Dubai - Lots of questions!



## dude999 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I have received "semi unofficial" offer of 38K AED/Mo from Emirates as IT Project Mgr with 8yr experience. I am still waiting for the written offer so not sure what perks expected.

The job requires me to move to Dubai. So far, I like what I am seeing but of course living on longer term there might be different.


Emirates:

1. What sort of perks should I expect that comes "standard" with the offer?

2. Is 38K sounds good number? should I counter offer them? 

3. "Zero tax" policy means i will receive exact 38K income to the bank every month but just want to confirm.

4. Anybody care to fill me in with Emirates work experience? office hour start at 7.30am to 3pm, right?


Living Dubai

1. What is a good number required to stay comfortably in Dubai? I am married with no kids. Not planning to live extravagantly but just decently comfortable life.

2. What sort of price should I expect to spend on the accommodation? again, something decently comfortable but not overly extravagant (unless budget permits!)

3. I played badminton 6hrs a week with quite competitive league and would like to keep it. Is there any local club I can join?

4. with cheap gas price, I might plan to buy 2nd used car. is it a hassle over procedure/maintenance/insurance fee? where can I start looking?

5. Social life. How is crime/racism in Dubai?


Thank you for your input!!


Regards,


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Your best bet would be to start by reading the stickies as the majority of your questions would have been answered already.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't quite get the alignment of no. 5.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I can't quite get the alignment of no. 5.


I think they want to know if there are any employment opportunities for them in that field or if the competition is too strong


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> I think they want to know if there are any employment opportunities for them in that field or if the competition is too strong


I understand the overall thread but didn't really get what they wanted to know in point 5. To me, they're two different subjects. Perhaps that only makes sense to me haha


----------



## dude999 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello and thanks for replying,

I was referring to city safety considering wife will come with me (as mentioned, no kids) but please ignore it. Based on my 3days observation during interview all is okay.

Back to the numbers and the rest, is 38K all inclusive is good number for two without kids? I will try to bump it to 43K if possible but want to know in worst case scenario, will I live comfortably there. Anybody knows whats standard perk with EK i.e.: staff ticket price, holiday ticket, etc?

Office will be around EK Technical [email protected] and Emirates HQ. What would be good place to look at? I don't mind to commute to office max 5-6km if its worth it as I plan to buy/rent car.


Again, thank for your input!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

dude999 said:


> I don't mind to commute to office max 5-6km if its worth it as I plan to buy/rent car.


 Sorry had to laugh at this. A 5-6kms commute is virtually nothing. Jeez my normal journey is 45kms which takes around 35 minutes (and that's the long easy route). When I go to my other office, well that's a 140km journey (each way).

Is having a car worth it for a 5-6km commute?

Sorry, not being facetious - just want you to be certain that that is the area you'd really want to live in - proximity to the office is not always the first priority when choosing accommodation.


----------



## dude999 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry, you are absolutely right. I have no idea of traffic in Dubai particularly in rush hour so I should say I don't mind commuting 20-30 mins to office. 

The goal is to look at the areas 20-30mins radius from office that offer best price vs quality.

What is typical decent 2 bed room rent in Dubai with say 150msqr, 20-30mins from EK office? It will be nice bonus too if the complex has swimming pool for occasional swim. 

Thanks again,


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The EK office is in Deira near the airport, go figure. Few western expats live there.

You would be fine living in Downtown near the mall or along Sheikh Zayed Road. Lots of expats, just about all the buildings have their own pool and gym (par for course for Dubai) and plenty of shops and restaurants nearby within walking distance. Downtown / Business Bay / Sheikh Zayed are about a drive of fifteen minutes. Depending on where you live and where the EK office is, it may be possible to even take the metro.


----------



## TerryTaylor (Sep 26, 2014)

dude999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received "semi unofficial" offer of 38K AED/Mo from Emirates as IT Project Mgr with 8yr experience. I am still waiting for the written offer so not sure what perks expected.
> 
> ...


Hi Dude999,

Firstly good luck with your move!

I havn't really been looking at Dubai as a destination to move to, 
but I also get contacted by Emirates for a role and giving it some thought.
If you don't mind me asking what grade did they offer you? Is your position a grade 9 or 10 role. 

Is the 38k your basic or including any allowances? 

In regards to your first question I know the perks include housing allowance, telephone and transport allowance, 42 days leave, life insurance, medical insurance, return ticket home. Flight concessions after 6 months probation. What each of these are worth depend on the grade.


----------



## Domini (Jul 12, 2014)

For a start, is 38k is better than your current salary after currency conversion? How much more? 30% more? less ?

If you are being head hunted and you currently enjoy your wonderful job and lifestyle at home, you deserved to ask for more, meaning that you don't want to lose anything that is much better back home.

Unless you afraid losing the offer and rather risk just to gain experience.


----------



## dude999 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's good point Domini.

I have been told today by head hunter their final offer is 42K and I have to provide decision this week. Their offer is approx 50% than my current salary but I enjoy my work. At this point I am mixed between accepting or rejecting the offer. 

My concern is that 42K/mo + return flt ticket is all inclusive .. not even annual leave, insurance, relocation package. Not sure how much exactly will I be able to save after all that. There is quite possible to be upgraded to FTE after a year or before then but that's different story.


Thanks,


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

dude999 said:


> That's good point Domini.
> 
> I have been told today by head hunter their final offer is 42K and I have to provide decision this week. Their offer is approx 50% than my current salary but I enjoy my work. At this point I am mixed between accepting or rejecting the offer.
> 
> ...


No annual leave? I am pretty sure there is annual leave? Have you double checked with them, I believe you referring to annual leave as paid holiday? its is a requirement by law..


----------



## dude999 (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah I confirmed with the head hunter today other than Dubai national holiday, there is no personal paid leave included .. apparently because of being contractor?


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

No annual leave? That's unheard of. 

You are working for Emirates, but are you sure you are going to be an Emirates employee? 
\


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dude999 said:


> yeah I confirmed with the head hunter today other than Dubai national holiday, there is no personal paid leave included .. apparently because of being contractor?


Dude, if you're a contractor for a period of one year (or more), you should be entitled to a 30 days leave. However, you're not entitled to a *paid* leave, most probably.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Ill try and answer those questions I can.... but like the other advice its probably a good idea to look at the stickies



dude999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received "semi unofficial" offer of 38K AED/Mo from Emirates as IT Project Mgr with 8yr experience. I am still waiting for the written offer so not sure what perks expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Byja said:


> Dude, if you're a contractor for a period of one year (or more), you should be entitled to a 30 days leave. However, you're not entitled to a *paid* leave, most probably.


Yes as a contractor, like anywhere else especially in the UK, paid leave doesn't get offered beyond bank holidays. This is normal anywhere right?


----------



## Canadian-Expat (Nov 9, 2014)

dude999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received "semi unofficial" offer of 38K AED/Mo from Emirates as IT Project Mgr with 8yr experience. I am still waiting for the written offer so not sure what perks expected.
> 
> ...


I am new on this forum and recently started looking for IT jobs in Dubai; I live in Canada. Can you guys tell me how were you able to get an offer? Some folks told me that you must be in Dubai to be able to get a job. I have over 15 years of experience in IT and have undergrad degree in Engineering. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Regards


----------

